# transport ideas???



## MsDeb (Sep 16, 2014)

I'm still trying to find a way to get Finn from Texas to Kansas.  I've applied to Operation Roger and sent inquiries to a couple of other transport places.  Most are either for life and death rescue situations or are not in my area.  I can have him "shipped" like an Amazon order I suppose but that sounds a little risky.  David is trying to get some days off from his work but that's close to impossible right now and he just does not want me to make the 11 hour (one way) drive alone. I've posted to BYC and to the TX and KS threads. I don't have any family or FB friends making the trip...or at least not willing to do it with a 90 pound dog in their back seat.  Does anyone have any other suggestions?  I just seems like this should be a way to get him at least part of the way.


----------



## SA Farm (Sep 16, 2014)

Do you have any friends that can make the trip with you so you don't have to go alone?


----------



## MsDeb (Sep 16, 2014)

SA Farm said:


> Do you have any friends that can make the trip with you so you don't have to go alone?


I'm working on that angle too.  My retired friends are either busy or not feeling up to a long trip....not to mention David doesn't feel like they'd be useful companions if I ran into trouble.  And my working friends are working.  Funny, when I was married to my ex I'd have just said "Bleep it" and taken off whether he cared or not.  It's nice to have someone who worries and cares but it makes spontaneous road trips very difficult.


----------



## canesisters (Sep 16, 2014)

Hi, I've been following your adventure with Finn.  I saw that you posted on BYC - have you also spread it to TEG?


----------



## MsDeb (Sep 16, 2014)

canesisters said:


> Hi, I've been following your adventure with Finn.  I saw that you posted on BYC - have you also spread it to TEG?


Too much alphabet soup.    What's TEG?


----------



## OneFineAcre (Sep 16, 2014)

I don't know if you saw my other response, but I suggested you put an ad on Craigs List in Tyler or the closest town.  I put an ad on CL in Columbus OH and made a deal for someone to bring a buckling from there to Raleigh NC back in the spring.  Might be a long shot, but you never know.


----------



## canesisters (Sep 19, 2014)

TEG = The Easy Garden.  Sister site like Backyard Chickens and Sufficient Self


----------

